# Tips and help to catch blocks and do 8 hours a day



## johnny6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys
I know everyone has problems catching blocks. Please send me a message and I will teach you how to get blocks with ease and make that money...good bless


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

How much ?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Good bless? Are you the one from Miami that's selling blocks?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

He is definitely one of the numbskulls trying to sell blocks. He doesn't offer anything better than Repetitouch tho. If he really wanted to "help" people get blocks than he would just post his help here rather than ask you to message him. Just say no.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Click on Katy, it's west of Houston. 

I'm cracking up cause Orion is in two states.  No not that Orion.


----------

